
A Minimal Perfect Hash Function Library by Thomas Müller (Author of H2) - scadge
https://github.com/thomasmueller/minperf
======
avmich
Wouldn't be good to have it implemented in a single Java file, thus
simplifying integration into other projects?

~~~
scadge
It would be a big problem to support such a library. It's enough to have a
Maven library to simplify the integration, though I'm not sure if it's
available now. Or you can build a jar and use it - that's how you manage
integrations in Java :)

